# What Tow Vehicle To Buy?



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

We just upgraded to a 23RS from a POP-UP. My Hummer H3 is up in about 10 Months, but have someone willing to take over my lease if I get something new.

I would like to stay around 35k but would like to get all the bells and whistles. (Yes I like cake and would like to eat it too)

These are the makes and models I am deciding on in order of like to dislike.

1.) Toyota Tundra
2.) GMC Sierra 1500HD or 2500HD
3.) Ford F-150
4.) Chevy Avalanche
5.) Chevy Silverado1500 (Test drove it and felt pretty small, didn't like it much)
* Whatever I choose will be a crew cab since I currently need room for 2 car seats.

What would you guys recommend for a first time large tarvel trailer owner that would give me alot of bang for my buck?

Thank you all!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> We just upgraded to a 23RS from a POP-UP. My Hummer H3 is up in about 10 Months, but have someone willing to take over my lease if I get something new.
> 
> I would like to stay around 35k but would like to get all the bells and whistles. (Yes I like cake and would like to eat it too)
> 
> ...


Ahh, the brand debate!








I have a F150 Super Crew. Great room for Child Seats (Rear or forward facing)!








Should be fine for the 23 (my 28 is more borderline).








Trust me when I say that you need these options:
5.4L 3V engine








3.73 Rear end (wish I had that one)








The short bed will give you a little more payload
4x4 or 4x2 (your choice)
I'd be comfortable with a 23 just about anywhere with that setup. (I'm looking bigger due to my length and weight of the 28)
The Truck rides nicely and will pull the trailer just about anywhere you want to go. If you want to win races, think Diesel 3/4 ton, but then again it's hard to find one of those for 35k!


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

I won't go into the brand debate with you because we all have our own favorites. Besides, they only sell Chevrolet in Minnesota. j/k

I drove a new Silverado 1500 once and also felt like it was small. I liked my 2004 Silverado 1500 much better. They have you sitting into the new 1500 so low that it feels like you are in a car imo.

Whatever you get, I would recommend the 2500 or 3/4 ton option on the vehicle. The stiffer suspension does help carry the load and you will enjoy having the heavier brakes and etc.. I miss my 04' Silverado 1500 for town driving, but when towing my 2500HD is a great experience.

My 07' Silverado 2500HD 6.0/3:73 tows our 26kbrs very well. If I had to do it over again I would get the 4:10 gear ratio. Not because it needs it, it tows fine. I knew the 6.0 had the horsepower to tow our tt fine so I got the 3:73 for a little bit better fuel mileage. That engines power band is a little higher in rpm's so I feel the 6.0/4:10 combination is just right even when not towing.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

All are great vehicles. I have had 2 F150 supercrews and LOVED them. I am actually broken hearted that i sold my '04 but needed the bigger/more powerfull TV. You sound like you lease. my coworker just leased an 07 F150 supercrew 4x4 at an incredible lease rate.
Good luck.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't discount the TITAN until you try one.
It is plenty of truck for what your haulin and has all the bells and whistles.
The in-dash navi,power sun and back window all get used alot along with the dvd.
There are a lot of unique and very well thought out features on this truck.

You really can't go wrong with any of the brands these days though.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

All good choices. I suppose there is a reason you didn't have a Dodge on your list, but they are good trucks too. Given that list, towing capacity won't be a problem for any of them, but payload capacity will sneak up on you on the 1/2 ton vehicles, so you have to be careful about the weight you are putting on the suspension. You should not look exclusively at towing capacity.

By your list, the one with the most back seat room would be the CrewMax version of the Tundra. The one with the most towing capacity and payload capacity will be the GMC 2500HD, and it, along with the 1500HD, are the only 3/4 ton vehicles on your list. Since it is virtually impossible to NOT upgrade your camper, you might as well go ahead and get a 3/4 ton now and get it over with.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Had an '03 Chevy Avalanche. LOVED it for a highway cruiser and daily driver. Decent pick up bed and liked the depth of the bed and the locking water tight covers. AND most of all, all that extra room when the mid gate is lowered AND the window removed. If I ever got rid of the fiver, I'd consider an Avalanche again. Consumer Reports likes them, too. Good Luck. PCM


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We ordered our 2007 Avalanche specifically to pull our 26RS (and because 90% of its mileage would be as a family hauler bringing kids to sports, doing weekend road trips etc.) It came with a 6.0L and 4L70E heavy duty transmission (same base drivetrain as a Chevy 2500HD), 4.10 rear end, transmission oil cooler, and engine oil cooler. It pulls the hills with confidence and handles our 6,200 lb 26RS with no problem. Basically a 1/2 ton Chevy Suburban, it is a great highway cruiser for daily use. You can get an Avalanche so equipped for $35K - but it will be tougher to do if you also want leather, navigation, rear DVD player, etc.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

All of these are good tow vehicles and I would also add the Nissan Titan to the list. My best piece of advice would be for you to make a list of all the stuff you plan to have in the truck and make sure you're not exceeding the payload capacity and the gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of the tow vehicle. This is very easy to do as many people focus on the tow ratings and not the payload ratings. Add up the following items and see how much weight the truck is going to be carrying and then you can decide what level (1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton) of truck you need.

Payload:
Trailer Tongue Weight ( 10 - 12% of trailer max weight is a good estimate)
Hitch Head Weight (These are usually fairly heavy)
Passengers (don't forget the car seat weights and the kids will be growing quickly)
Camping Supplies (examples)
- Firewood
- Generator
- Ice Chest
- Bicycles (Good Guess is 35lbs each)
- Anything else you plan to carry in the cab or bed of truck
Bed Liners or Bed Caps if you plan to have them.

Add all these items up and you'll find that in some cases you're pretty close or over the payload rating of a 1/2 ton truck. When you go truck shopping look at the specifications in the brochures as the payload ratings can vary quite a bit depending on how you configure the truck. In my shopping recently I found that of the CrewCab 1/2 ton trucks the 08 Nissan Titan had the highest payload capacity with a rating of 2,063 lbs. That was actually slightly better than the Dodge 2500 (3/4 ton) MegaCab with the 6.7L turbodiesel (both 2wd) which goes to show you've really got to pay attention to the numbers.

Good luck with the shopping and when you narrow down your list let us know what you're looking at and I'm sure you'll get lots of useful info here.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll second the vote for the Tundra, and the Crewmax in particular. The sliding/reclining rear seat works very well with two kiddo seats, but they have to go outboard - no latch in the middle.

The Tundra pulled our 23RS like it wasn't even there - so well that we HAD to upgrade trailers after just a couple of trips.

Like the others have said, the GVWR is pretty low for the Tundra, in fact less than 1,600 pounds for what I have - the Crewmax limited 4x4 with the 5.7 liter engine, tow package, 20 inch wheels. Sure, it can tow over 10,000 pounds, you just can't have much stuff or people actually inside the truck!

Also be aware that the 5.7 drinks gas like a camel at an oasis. I have yet to break 12mpg in the city, and usually get 8-9mpg towing the 28RSDS. The best I've done on the freeway is 15.5mpg, but I was heading into a pretty good headwind.

If you live anywhere the freeways are concrete with expansion joints, be sure to go for a test drive over those sections. The Tundra is getting a lot of complaints about "bed bounce" at 60-65mph. I hate driving in certain areas because I feel like my eyes are going to fall out. Others describe the bouncing as "bone-jarring", "teeth-chattering", and "will make your kids have seizures". Some people are driving around with a couple bags of cement or gravel in the bed to help dampen the bouncing. Definitely an issue that I hope Toyota figures out soon.

Otherwise, it's a nice truck that has a lot of power and the back seat room just can't be beat. Oh yeah, the rear power sliding window is pretty cool too !!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tundra!!!

Will


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

GMC Sierra 2500HD. 3/4 tons allow you to grow your trailer, 1/2 tons find their limitations quickly. Filler up and go camping. Never worry about weight, the new 6-speed is marvelous and the rest of it is a proven platform . Last but not least are really good rebates on them now . So good in fact that you should consider a diesel as your getting it at quite a discount (-$3500).

Tundra is nice but in my mind that monster motor isn't required in a 1/2 ton truck unless your intent on towing fast. Titan's suffered from payload and I don't remember if they fixed that or not.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I hate driving in certain areas because I feel like my eyes are going to fall out. Others describe the bouncing as "bone-jarring", "teeth-chattering", and "will make your kids have seizures".


FYI, that's not a feature exclusive to the Tundra!







My DW says I should be able to lose some weight driving around in my truck (from all the bouncing).


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

O.k. I just looked up the tow capacity on the H3 and your camper. The towing capacity for the hummer is 4500 and your camper weights 5080. (Yes I learned everything I know from my fellow outbacers, they should be proud of me right now) So I would definitely move up. Trust me my dealership told me I could pull my 25rs w/ a jeep. NOT. I think I already said this but my friends have a H3 and they are having some trouble pulling there 15' hybrid. 
They are sharp looking trucks with and inline 5 it has some power. But I think it more for off roading then towing.

what can I say I am a jeep girl!!!

http://crowe.wordpress.com/2006/07/07/jeep-vs-hummer-video/


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know my H3 is pretty limited on Towing weight. My drive bake from the dealer was about 2hours and honestly thought it would be worse. Was able to go 60MPH with no sway or transmission problems. Obviously this was with nothing in the trailer of course.

We are doing our first trip to the Key's this weekend. Only about 1hour and 30 minutes away. Didn't want to go to far just in case I had any problems. Thought my weight distribution kit would arrive by this friday, but UPS shows monday's delivery date..crap!

Toyota Trucks has been the truck I have always wanted. Ever since I saw Back to the Future and saw that Black Toyota in the garage I fell in live. Of course as you start growing you need something bigger...I wanted a Tacoma, but after a few kids looking more to the Tundra the past few years.

Heading out to day to test drive one.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you never, *ever* have any inclination whatsoever of getting a larger trailer or 5er, go with the 1/2 ton of your choice. All of them today are incredibly capable TV's compared to those just a few years ago, such as my '02 F150 Supercrew whose specs you can see in my sig. Any of the current 1/2 ton pickups would tow a 23RS in grand fashion. Get the tow package, big V8, 3.73 or higher gears and you will be happy. I recently had the opportunity to drive Colorado~Dirtbikers rig which is a 1/2 Dodge 1500 with the hemi towing his 23' Kargoroo loaded to the max (past it?). I punched it on the freeway at 60mph and it pulled like a freght train compared to my truck. I was impressed with the power of that motor.

If you think you would upgrade campers to a 28' or larger "bumper pull", or buy a 5er, that changes my recommendation.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Yeah, I know my H3 is pretty limited on Towing weight. My drive bake from the dealer was about 2hours and honestly thought it would be worse. Was able to go 60MPH with no sway or transmission problems. Obviously this was with nothing in the trailer of course.
> 
> We are doing our first trip to the Key's this weekend. Only about 1hour and 30 minutes away. Didn't want to go to far just in case I had any problems. Thought my weight distribution kit would arrive by this friday, but UPS shows monday's delivery date..crap!
> 
> ...


You've gotten good advice and it sounds like you're paying good attention to the important stuff - - - like Tundras







I have an '07, 4x4, 5.7, DBL Cab/Reg.Bed and LOVE IT!!!! I, too, have dreamed of a Tundra for years - and I finally had enough reason....just in time to match my dream with the reality of the NEW & IMPROVED Tundra!!! It towed our recently-traded 25rss through all major mtn ranges in the northeast like it wasn't even there..now we have a 28krs and all indications are that it will do the same.

As a test, we took it up and over a mtn grade in the White Mtns this Spring - with the 25rss in tow. It charged UP the 9% grade at 45mph and, on the 7 mile 9% downhill, all the techno-wheel balancing and the shift-mode did exactly as they promise! It held 25-30mph all the way down, never leaned, never raced....and I NEVER put my foot on the brakes!!!! WHAT A TRIP!!!!







As for the ride in general, our experience has been different than Insomniak's. Our ride on all roads so far (from ME to PA, NY to CT) has been so smooth I've had to hold the reins back as I am continuously going faster than it feels. Our non-towing mpg avg. = 18-20 mixed town/hwy; 25rss towing mpg avg = 10-12; and 28krs towing avg will be seen this weekend. (btw - we get the best mileage using Regular gas...) So far, the mpg meets or exceeds the 4Runner (our prior TV). Oh - and did I say I LOVE MY TUNDRA !!! ????

Have fun shopping!!!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

You are going to be hard pressed to find someone who does not love their Tundra so of course that is what I would buy.

But then again everyone usually likes their own brand so you probably want to test drive each one and then reach your decision. Good luck with your new Tundra!


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay..test drove the Tundra today. As I expected...I LOVE IT. Of course I drove the Limited CrewMax Edition that had everything a bit over my 35k range, but after I saw the back up camara and thinking I will not have to get in and out of my car to see how close I am to the hitch was very nice. Working on pricing the next few days or so and hoping they can find my color....black of course.


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

I just purchased an 08 Outback 23RS and have an 07 Tundra. Like many, I was nervous about towability but the Tundra does a great job. We pulled it from Alabama to Destin, Florida this past weekend and it handled the trailer like nobody's business. I do not think you can go wrong, especially with the newest version of the Tundra. Enjoy the Keys!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

It sounds like you are leaning towards the Nissan or Toyota, but neither offer a 3/4T truck. If you're in the market to UPgrade, then I would highly recommend getting the most truck your money can buy. Once you have a 3/4T you will not have to worry about capacities so much and you'll have plenty of TV if you ever upgrade your TT.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Miami,

If you've narrowed the choice down to the Tundra and Titan either should be a fine truck. Some things I noted:

Tundra Crewmax (07 2wd)
- Nice Interior - lot of room for growing kids
- Very strong motor and transmission
- 10,000 lb tow rating but >1,600lb payload
- Probably a bit harder to get a good deal/fewer rebates

Titan CrewCab (08 2wd)
- Nice Interior - not quite as big as Tundra
- Strong motor and transmission - proven over several years
- Much improved brakes from previous years (more brake surface area than Tundra)
- 9,000 lb tow rating and 2,000 lb payload (better match of payload to tow rating in my opinion)
- $1K more in rebates than Tundra and can probably be had for closer to invoice price

Good luck on your shopping both are nice trucks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Or get a truck like Sayonara just got and don't ever look back!


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay...we did it!

Traded in Hummer H3 for aTundra CrewMax 4x2 5.7 V8. I love it! First trip with new TV on Sep 28th...Fort Wilderness!

Guess I should change my signature soon!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Yeah, I know my H3 is pretty limited on Towing weight. My drive bake from the dealer was about 2hours and honestly thought it would be worse. Was able to go 60MPH with no sway or transmission problems. Obviously this was with nothing in the trailer of course.
> 
> We are doing our first trip to the Key's this weekend. Only about 1hour and 30 minutes away. Didn't want to go to far just in case I had any problems. Thought my weight distribution kit would arrive by this friday, but UPS shows monday's delivery date..crap!
> 
> ...


My vote without thought to the fact that I just ordered a new Tundra double cab standard bed is TUNDRA!








1600+ payload and 10600 towing is plenty for me and all the factory standard adds that make this a true tow vehicle for the right trailers.
G


----------

